# Be Careful Of The New Update!



## dsw1ft (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey guys. I've been on the Lenovo forum and there are many people posting about their tablet bricking after the newest update. It has some kind of battery calibration which causes the tablet to not turn on again.

I think we should wait for a word from Lenovo, before updating.

Just watching out for you guys.


----------



## MadKat (Nov 3, 2011)

Updated from 0065 firmware to 0075 today using the recovery mode. No bricked tablet fortunately but did take a while to get past the Lenovo animation. Only change i have noticed so far is that under the battery usage in settings no longer shows anything regarding Cell service. My second highest battery drain is now Wifi. Kinda wondering if they actually fixed the cell service problem or if they just found a way to remove it from the list.


----------



## TekMason (Oct 14, 2011)

The bricking problems were due to a battery firmware update and not using the Lenovo provided USB charging cable when performing the update.

Today, Lenovo has re-released the firmware update (for _US versions) that does not include the Battery firmware update. You should be safe to update now.

Lenovo may have modified the 0075 code to make it even more difficult to root than it already is so I wont be taking the _ROW (Rest Of the World) update when it becomes unless someone confirms that it can be rolled back.

Can one you guys with a US model that has taken the update confirm that is possible to roll back to 0065 (or earlier)?

Thx,
MikeM


----------



## andytiedye (Nov 2, 2011)

If one is running a sufficiently old version, can one simply root by connecting with adb?
If so, how old would that be?


----------



## rajamahal (Nov 1, 2011)

andytiedye said:


> If one is running a sufficiently old version, can one simply root by connecting with adb?
> If so, how old would that be?


See the rooting thread for the K1 for the progress on rooting. A similar process should work for TPT eventually.


----------



## photonmedia (Nov 8, 2011)

am i missing something here? i installed the update without a hitch, but have not noticed much difference in the battery performance area. another thing, i seem to remember seeing digitizer setting before, but now i can't find them. i was trying to play around with the pressure sensitivity and the sbm app but it does not seem to be working.


----------



## xrs (Jul 12, 2011)

i too installed thhe new update with no issues, i havent been on it long enough to see if battery life is any better but cell usage is gone. and few things here and there improved but still has a way to go


----------

